# [icecast+darkice] Transmitir el audio del reproductor !

## Diabliyo

Buenas.

Monte un streaming de radio, el servidor esta en linea (no tengo acceso fisico), ya instale Icecast y Darkice.

Ya comprobe que se levanta icecast, si me conecto con mi "VirtualDJ" o "Internet DJ console", puedo esuchar mi transmision sin problemas.

Instale Darkice y lo levante, tambien compruebo que en icecast me muestra el nombre de la radio que levante usando darkice.

El detalle ahora, es que quiero que la musica que reproduzo en el servidor, sea pasado al streaming para que los que se conectan a mi radio, escuchen la musica. El reprodutor que uso, es por consola "mpg123" y la forma de poner las canciones, es mediante un script que hice.

Ya estuve poniendo la musia, pero no se escucha, vaya... me conecto al streaming: http://miservidorip.com:8000/miradio, y solo tengo ausencia de sonido, corroboro en http://miservidorip.com:8000/, y veo que la radio esta levantada (veo la descripcion), pero no aparece el nombre de la cancion que puse con mpg123.

Espero por favor me puedan ayudar, dejo informacion de mi tarjeta de audio (del server):

shell# lspci |grep Audio

```
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
```

shell# cat /proc/asound/cards

```
 0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel

                      HDA Intel at 0xcfe3c000 irq 217
```

shell# cat /proc/asound/modules

```
 0 snd_hda_intel
```

shell# lsmod |grep snd

```
snd_hda_intel         734345  2 

snd_seq_dummy          37061  0 

snd_seq_oss            65473  0 

snd_seq_midi_event     41025  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                87777  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device         41557  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            77377  0 

snd_mixer_oss          49985  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_pcm               116681  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm_oss

snd_timer              57161  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc         44113  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

snd_hwdep              43721  1 snd_hda_intel

snd                   100201  13 snd_hda_intel,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_hwdep

soundcore              41825  1 snd
```

shell# alsamixer

```
Card: HDA Intel

Chip: Realtek ALC888

View: [Playback] Capture  All

Item: Master [dB gain=0.00]
```

shell# aplay -l

```
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC888 Analog [ALC888 Analog]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: ALC888 Digital [ALC888 Digital]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```

Coniguracion de DarkIce:

shell# cat /etc/darkice.conf

```
# this section describes general aspects of the live streaming session

[general]

duration        = 0         # duration of encoding, in seconds. 0 means forever

bufferSecs      = 5         # size of internal slip buffer, in seconds

reconnect       = yes       # reconnect to the server(s) if disconnected

# this section describes the audio input that will be streamed

[input]

#device         = /dev/dsp

#device         = pulse

device          = plughw:0,0 # alsa

#device          = default   # Default device for the audio input

sampleRate      = 44100     # sample rate in Hz. try 11025, 22050 or 44100

bitsPerSample   = 16        # bits per sample. try 16

channel         = 2         # channels. 1 = mono, 2 = stereo

[icecast2-0]

bitrateMode     = abr       # bit rate: abr (average), cbr (constant), vbr (variable)

#quality        = 0.7       # quality for vbr: 1.0 the highest

format          = mp3       # format of the stream: mp3, vorbis (ogg), aac, aacp

bitrate         = 16        # bitrate of the stream sent to the server (<= 64 for aacp)

server          = x.x.x.x # host name of the server

port            = 8000      # port of the IceCast2 server, usually 8000

password        = miradiopass    # source password to the IceCast2 server

mountPoint   = miradio      # mount point of this stream on the IceCast2 server

name            = Mi Radio

description     = mi radio 123

url             = http://www.miradio.com # URL related to the stream

genre           = Radio      # genre of the stream

public          = yes       # advertise this stream?
```

Saludos !

----------

## Diabliyo

Buen dia.

Ya pregunte al servicio de Soporte y corroboraron que el Chipset de Audio esta funcionando (no esta da~ado) y se escucha el sonido bien.

Asi que como ultimo me queda ver como configurar DarkIce para capturar el audio del chipset y pasarlo a Icecast.

Alguna recomendacion ?, ya puse en el post anterior mi configuracion... sigue igual !

Saludos !

----------

## quilosaq

Comprueba que tienes instalado darkice con alsa en la USE.

----------

## Diabliyo

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Comprueba que tienes instalado darkice con alsa en la USE.

 

Si etsta alsa funcionando bien....

He leido por hay que DARKICE solo toma el audio que proviene del INPUT y no del "playback". Pero es una suposicion....

alguna idea ?

Saludos !

----------

## paynalton

ya revisaste si el puerto esta abierto en iptables???

prueba poniendo a reproducir algo y luego desde el exterior haz un rastreo de puertos para ver si ese puerto está en escucha.

----------

## Diabliyo

El problema no es mi firewall ni nada, porque puedo acceder al Icecast sin problema, de echo el ICECAST no es el problema, sino la cuestion esta en como capturar el audio de reproduccion y que DarkIce lo pase a Icecast ?

Lo intente en mi maquina personal y logre hacerlo, pero use un programa visual "pavucontrol" es el Control de Volumen de Pulse audio, el detalle es que mi servidor (donde tengo icecast+darkice, es un dedicado en linea que no tengo acceso visual, solo por consola !

Alguien sabe como hacer las opciones de "pavucontrol", por consola ?, no me refiero a ejecutar pavucontrol, si no hacer lo mismo que hace "pavucontrol" pero manualmente !??..

Lo que hice con "pavucontrol" fue simplemente acceder a los Controles del Volumen, en la pesta~a de "Grabacion" e indicar que grabara el "Internal Monitor Sound", grabar el sonido interno (la reproduccion de musica).

Saludos !

----------

## quilosaq

Creo que el problema está en la configuración de alsa. Publica el archivo que produce 

```
alsa-info
```

 en tu servidor.

----------

## Diabliyo

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Creo que el problema está en la configuración de alsa. Publica el archivo que produce 
> 
> ```
> alsa-info
> ```
> ...

 

Mira porfavor el primer post con cuidado, detallo la configuracion de alsa y drivers... en conslucion (yo creo) el driver esta cargado y alsa trabajando...

saludos !

----------

## paynalton

por mencionar herramientas:

Alsamixer hace lo suyo al momento de seleccionar una fuente de grabación.

Para configuraciones "raras" se que jackd puede crear y administrar conexiones virtuales.

Si aun así deseas usar pavucontrol con interfaz gráfica, siempre puedes usar un tunel SSH para abrir una aplicación remota especificando tu equipo local como servidor X... basicamente el programa se ejecuta en tu servidor y tu equipo local renderiza la ventana.

----------

## Diabliyo

 *paynalton wrote:*   

> por mencionar herramientas:
> 
> Alsamixer hace lo suyo al momento de seleccionar una fuente de grabación.
> 
> Para configuraciones "raras" se que jackd puede crear y administrar conexiones virtuales.
> ...

 

Mencione pavucontrol porque haciendo pruebas con mi Laptop, logre hacer que DarkIce capture el audio del Reproductor, pero nose como hacerlo con jackd... sabes como ?

Saludos !

----------

## Diabliyo

 *paynalton wrote:*   

> por mencionar herramientas:
> 
> Alsamixer hace lo suyo al momento de seleccionar una fuente de grabación.
> 
> Para configuraciones "raras" se que jackd puede crear y administrar conexiones virtuales.
> ...

 

Mencione pavucontrol porque haciendo pruebas con mi Laptop, logre hacer que DarkIce capture el audio del Reproductor, pero nose como hacerlo con jackd... sabes como ?

El otro problema es que en mi servidor dedicado, no puedo instalar pavucontrol  :Sad: ... porque es un CentOS 5, y no esta en los repos.

Dejo una imagen de como configuro PAVUCONTROL en mi laptop: url=http://src.mx/59]http://src.mx/59[/url]

Detalle:

Al fondo esta el Admin IceCast con la estacion levantada por DarkIce.

En la parte inferior derecha, el repductor Audacious.

En la parte superor derecha la Shell con DarkIce corriendo.

En la parte superior izquierda el Pavucontrol indicando que la Grabacion del DarkIce sera tomada del "Monitor de Audio Interno Estereo"

Saludos !

----------

## paynalton

Pues segun veo no necesitas nada tan complejo, pues DarkIce te puede tomar como origen de grabación la fuente alsa predeterminada.

Ya intentaste seleccionar el origen de grabación usando simplemente alsamixer???

----------

## Diabliyo

 *paynalton wrote:*   

> Pues segun veo no necesitas nada tan complejo, pues DarkIce te puede tomar como origen de grabación la fuente alsa predeterminada.
> 
> Ya intentaste seleccionar el origen de grabación usando simplemente alsamixer???

 

Como se hace eso ?

----------

## paynalton

primero inicias alsamixer:

```
alsamixer
```

Te mostrará los niveles de volumen actuales en reproducción, verifica que Master y PCM tengan un nivel adecuado y que no estén en mute (MM).

para moverte entre los niveles usa las flechas izquierda y derecha.

para subir y bajar los niveles usa las flechas de arriba y abajo.

para silenciar usa la tecla "M".

Ya que están bien presiona F4 para ver las fuentes de grabación y ajustalas como sea necesario.

Para salir presiona ESC

----------

## Diabliyo

 *paynalton wrote:*   

> primero inicias alsamixer:
> 
> ```
> alsamixer
> ```
> ...

 

No es que no sepa como usar y configurar alsamixer, sino cual de todos los "Capture" se supone debo configurar, ya que con anterioridad le estuve moviendo y jamas logre hacerlo..

Sabes como se configuraria (en tu caso con tu equipo?) ??

Saludos !

----------

## Diabliyo

Listo he configurado alsa para capturar el audio del reproductor mpg123.

El detalle que tengo ahora, nose si es normal, sea un problema de configuracio de alsa o nose...

Cuando empiezo a reproducir el audio con mpg123 y alsa lo configuro para capturar, me conecto al streaming de audio y la musica se escucha como robotizada.... Vaya, no esta acelerada sino como robotizada o como cuando se interrumpe la se~al del celular, o cuando alguien te habla y trae baja se~al del celular.

Alguna idea ?

Saludos !

----------

